# Disney Tickets



## DeeDibble (Jan 15, 2014)

Visiting Bonnet Creek next week - anyone know of a way to get any "deals" on Disney Tickets?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 15, 2014)

Go to the  search function and   do a search  for   "Disney tickets".

About the only  big discount I  have  seen is for military personnel.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 15, 2014)

Disney will discount rooms or dining plan, but there is never really much of a discount for park admission. undercovertourist.com will save you a few bucks off of the Disney price.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 15, 2014)

DeeDibble said:


> Visiting Bonnet Creek next week - anyone know of a way to get any "deals" on Disney Tickets?



"All ears" says about tickets:

_"Everyone always asks how they can get Ticket discounts. Discount programs and discounts are limited but currently are available on select ticket media that are offered to Florida residents, Disney Vacation Club (DVC) members, military personnel or a AAA member. AAA discounted tickets are only available at AAA offices. Please be aware that AAA discounts on tickets are not available through Disney. You must buy them from AAA directly. If you have an Annual Pass, always present it when purchasing a WDW ticket of any kind - you never know when a discount may apply. Sometimes you can get discounted admissions as part of a WDW vacation package."
_

So, maybe AAA might be an option.  All ears also provides a link to a seller they recommend at:

http://allears.net/pl/ticket.htm

I'm a FL resident and just bought annual passes for our upcoming trip.  "All Ears" is a great wealth of information about all things Disney and I've found it extremely helpful in planning our visit to AKL.


----------



## djohn75087 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Ebay*

Depending on how long you will be there this may or may not be worth the time. We were there for a full week so we did it and it did save us money. On Ebay it's called the secret to savings. It cost $30 on ebay and you have to sit through a Westgate presentation. Go to Ebay and check it out. If you read the fine print it will tell you how much the tickets will cost then you can compare. We went to the presentation on the first morning and got out in about 2 hours. They must make money on the tickets too because when we went in to buy our tickets they tried to upsell us and had success on a few deals. I don't know how long it would take the mailed material to get to you and that matters since you are going next week.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 15, 2014)

Perks by Club Wyndham offers a discount (somewhere around 10%), but I believe you have to buy the tickets in advance. 
If you go online to undercover tourist, they discount tickets and you can pick them up in Orlando.
Also, Tickets At Work discounts and has an Orlando office, but you need to have a membership through your employer.


----------



## levatino (Jan 15, 2014)

I think the OP may consider what offer may be available through the resort via doing  the sales presentation.


----------



## joestein (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you traveling with Children?  If so, what ages.  I might have a way to get a SIGNIFICANT discount.

You can PM me if you don't wish to disclose on the board.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 16, 2014)

Sign up for mousesavers.com newsletter and you get a link to specially discounted rates at undercovertourist.com.


----------



## DeeDibble (Jan 16, 2014)

joestein said:


> Are you traveling with Children?  If so, what ages.  I might have a way to get a SIGNIFICANT discount.
> 
> You can PM me if you don't wish to disclose on the board.



One kid. 2 adults


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 16, 2014)

I second the mousesavers.com recommendation....that's where we got our tickets the last time we went to Disney...


----------



## am1 (Jan 16, 2014)

How much have tickets been going up each year?  It may be worth investing in Disney tickets instead of stocks and bonds.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 16, 2014)

I like disboards.com

allears.net

mousesavers.com


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 17, 2014)

am1 said:


> How much have tickets been going up each year?  It may be worth investing in Disney tickets instead of stocks and bonds.



If one takes regular trips to WDW and doesn't usually purchase a package with tickets from Disney, it's not outside of the range of reasonable to stock up on tickets (at least for the next trip) before a price increase hits. The best deal I've found is the undercovertourist tickets with the mousesavers.com newsletter discount.

Here's a recent history: http://allears.net/tix/MYWhistory.htm


----------



## VetteSteve (Jan 17, 2014)

*Tickets*



DeeDibble said:


> Visiting Bonnet Creek next week - anyone know of a way to get any "deals" on Disney Tickets?



Last couple times we went we got our tickets from AAA.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 17, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I like disboards.com
> 
> allears.net
> 
> mousesavers.com


Yep...and in that order.  DIS is by far the biggest and best, but All Ears has several areas that are very good.

For DVC specifically, DVC News is also very good.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 17, 2014)

We have dealt with Great Orlando Discounts (AKA Billy Boys Tickets) several times. Their prices are pretty good as well, and they have an array of options for all the attractions and shows..


----------



## am1 (Jan 17, 2014)

With very young kids it seems that a 10 day no expiration would work best.  Park hopper included may be best as the kids would return to the resort after lunch and then the parents visit another park.  Or maybe buy both and decide the start of each day which one to use.  As the kids get to a good Disney age buy multi day tickets that expire in 14 days. Then use the rest of the ones that do not expire when the kids get to a age where they want to do other things and only disney once or twice during the vacation.


----------



## webkrawlerr (Jan 18, 2014)

I would shy away from those "Free Tickets" or "Discount Ticket" booths they have on 192 and other places around the area of the parks. They can found in stand alone shacks or in restaurants or hotels. I live in Orlando and we are always seeing these places busted on the news for selling stolen tickets or tickets bought with stolen credit cards or the like. They are probably not all shady but for point of reference, it's probably best to just avoid them.


----------

